# Who's going to be on Grand Cayman in April?



## KristinB (Mar 1, 2006)

We'll be staying at the Grand April 7-28.  Anyone up for a TUG get-together?


----------



## KristinB (Mar 21, 2006)

I've heard from one Tugger so far... anyone else?


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Mar 21, 2006)

We will be at the Grand April 9-16th.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 22, 2006)

We are at the Reef from April 22 - May 13


----------



## rusty (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm there 4/7-14 .
what time for drinks ?


----------



## KristinB (Mar 22, 2006)

So far we have:

Kristin -- the Grand -- April 7 thru 28
Elli -- Morritt's -- April 9 thru 23
Allen -- the Grand -- April 9 thru 16
caribbeansun -- the Reef -- April 22 thru May 13
Rusty -- ? -- April 7 thru 14

So where's a good place to meet for happy hour?  This will be our first time on Cayman...


----------



## rusty (Mar 29, 2006)

Kristin -- the Grand -- April 7 thru 28
Elli -- Morritt's -- April 9 thru 23
Allen -- the Grand -- April 9 thru 16
caribbeansun -- the Reef -- April 22 thru May 13
Rusty -- Morritts-- April 7 thru 14

how about the first meeting at the swim up bar main Grand Pool 4/10 3pm ?


----------



## TomCayman (Mar 29, 2006)

rusty said:
			
		

> Kristin -- the Grand -- April 7 thru 28
> Elli -- Morritt's -- April 9 thru 23
> Allen -- the Grand -- April 9 thru 16
> caribbeansun -- the Reef -- April 22 thru May 13
> ...



Happy to see you at Castro's beach bar anytime  

Remember, Lammie plays at The Reef outside at the beach bar every Monday night, so that would be on April 10th  !


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Mar 29, 2006)

The Grand Pool Bar at 3:00 on 4/10 sounds good to me.  Actually, I will probably be at or near the bar all day.  LOL!


----------



## KristinB (Mar 29, 2006)

Great!  We'll be there.  One of us will be wearing a TUG t-shirt.

And I guess we'll just have to make our way over to the Reef later...


----------



## Noni (Mar 29, 2006)

Where do we find a TUG tee?  I want one.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 29, 2006)

It's the link on the home page (scroll all the way down on the left) that says TUG logo shop.  You can also buy TUG caps and bags, among other things.

It's pretty amazing how many people you'll meet while on a TS vacation who know what TUG is...


----------



## Noni (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Elli (Mar 30, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> Great!  We'll be there.  One of us will be wearing a TUG t-shirt.
> 
> And I guess we'll just have to make our way over to the Reef later...


We'll be there as well, Kristin.  I agree, we should try out the Reef bar later.
Elli


----------

